# student survey



## 23022 (Mar 5, 2007)

We are students in a college level sociology class doing a research project on antidepressants and there effects on 18-25 year old unwed females. The questions that we are trying to answer are1)How did antidepressant medication alter the state of depression good/bad?2)How long were you on medication before there was a significant change in the depression?3) What is your age and length of depression i.e. years, months?


----------

